# Gear Display



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Is there an option within the VC to turn on the gear display for the select modes?

Since I've had the VC update I only get 'D', 'E', etc. showing rather than... D1, D2, D3, etc.

I like to know what gear I am in ...


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

MrOCD said:


> Is there an option within the VC to turn on the gear display for the select modes?
> 
> Since I've had the VC update I only get 'D', 'E', etc. showing rather than... D1, D2, D3, etc.
> 
> I like to know what gear I am in ...


What happens when you put the gearbox into manual, surely you have to know which gear you're in then?

Karl


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

K4RL said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an option within the VC to turn on the gear display for the select modes?
> ...


In manual I get M1, M2, M3, etc... I used to have it in D,E, etc. as well.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

gear indication in D is not always present on older models, however I saw that several tuners include this in their stages --> "• Gear Display Enabled in D and S Mode"


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

No such problem here. Gear number displays in M, D, S, and all drive select and VC display modes. But I do have a TTS Roadster.
VC firmware is 0296 from the Firmware updates thread.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> No such problem here. Gear number displays in M, D, S, and all drive select and VC display modes. But I do have a TTS Roadster.
> VC firmware is 0296 from the Firmware updates thread.


I'm also on 0296 &#8230; I bet it just needs turning on.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> gear indication in D is not always present on older models, however I saw that several tuners include this in their stages --> "• Gear Display Enabled in D and S Mode"


I had it before the VC was updated though.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MrOCD said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > gear indication in D is not always present on older models, however I saw that several tuners include this in their stages --> "• Gear Display Enabled in D and S Mode"
> ...


Are you in Europe, US, or elsewhere? Perhaps that's the difference.
Maybe there is a adaptation or coding bit for it somewhere, I've just no idea where. Sorry. :?

Does this help any? Maybe the TT is similar...

Edit: Ummm. My gearbox long coding is 0014, so only 2 bytes. Not 3 bytes like the Touareg.
Still, maybe yours is different? Make sure you make a note of you original coding before changing anything.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


Europe UK&#8230;

Thanks &#8230; checked and mine is 0014 as well. Didn't want to mess as wasn't sure what code I need so left for now.

More research required. It's defo due to VC upgrade.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MrOCD said:


> Defo due to VC upgrade.


I've done a few VC updates for people recently, but haven't noticed this. But them I wasn't looking&#8230;
Perhaps we should do a complete scan with VCDS and look for coding/adaptation differences?
Trouble is we do not even know what module it is. I suppose logic says probably VC. Perhaps we should start there.
I looked this evening through all the adaptations and couldn't see anything relavant. Perhaps it's a coding bit?


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> > Defo due to VC upgrade.
> ...


I had a good look through the modules on both VCDS and my mates snap on computer to see if we could find anything. I've parked it for now till I do a bit more research.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I only got the D1/D2... S1/S2.. display on my 2016 TT after a Unitronic TCU tune. I don't think it's as simple as a coding.


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

All gear numbers came up Day 1 on my 2015 TT. (Australia)


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

21tesla said:


> I only got the D1/D2... S1/S2.. display on my 2016 TT after a Unitronic TCU tune. I don't think it's as simple as a coding.


I had the same till the VC was updated.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Never had them in North America here. Have updated VC firmware once. If it's an adaptation bit, I'd love to turn it on...


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

macaddict111 said:


> Never had them in North America here. Have updated VC firmware once. If it's an adaptation bit, I'd love to turn it on...


That is what I'm trying to figure out


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Here in Netherlands/Germany both my TTS and A3 1.6TDI has that features by default. Every mode shows which gear it is in.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I have the same problem after yesterday in my 2015 TTS. I was at my local Racingline distributor for OEM+ Stage 2 and TCU tune. Unfortunately there was some problems and Racingline couldn't sort them out at least at that time and I was left out the tunes. First they flashed the TCU software to newest Audi S4905 and that went in with no problems. After that they flashed their tune but the gearbox went to malfunction state straight away in test drive. So we had to put back the Audi software. This newest Audi software removed the gear display when driving D or S. I can only see them in manual now.
This really is feature I would like to have back!
My VC is upgraded from original 0265 to 0295. But I had the gear display already when I bought the car and there were no TCU tune made before that.
Gearbox code also 0014.
I took photo of the TCU software versions when Racingline was flashing it. I had S4904 and they flashed it to S4905.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just as a side info, my TTS 2018 had the H54 5201 (and showed the gear) from factory, yours looks it is not the latest version


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> just as a side info, my TTS 2018 had the H54 5201 (and showed the gear) from factory, yours looks it is not the latest version


Don't you have already 7 speed gearbox (was it DQ380)?
I have DQ250 6 speed. Should be different softwares also.
I was told by Racingline that this S4095 is the newest software for my gearbox.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no, I have DQ 250, the 7-speed gearbox has been introduced to TT/TTS from '19 YM onward


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> no, I have DQ 250, the 7-speed gearbox has been introduced to TT/TTS from '19 YM onward


Well then it seems that the software Racingline flashed isn't the latest one. Maybe they had to upgrade the 4094 to 4095 to get their tune into TCU. Though I would gladly get back the 4094 when I had gear number displayed. I haven't had any problems in functionality with that software.


----------



## VC-Mod (Jun 7, 2021)

This is for Audi A4 B9... but you can look if there is info about it in TT.

Enable Automatic Gear selection shown in DIS 
[02 - Auto Trans] [Adaptation - 10] 
Select "Single Gear Display" from top channel drop down menu 
Select "D on/S on" from New value drop down menu


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

It's seems that in TT it's not possible to code gear display with VCDS. I got them back with APR TCU tune which I got with custom stage2 ECU tune.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> It's seems that in TT it's not possible to code gear display with VCDS. I got them back with APR TCU tune which I got with custom stage2 ECU tune.


Good to know. Car is being mapped in 2 weeks so may get TCU done as well.


----------

